

Ask HN: Social Media Developer Skills - maheshs

I am a web developer in ASP.NET from last 6 years, but new to social media.<p>1. What all skills, technology should have a developer to develop the applications on social media sites.<p>2. What is the role of developer in social media.<p>3. Any book, RSS feeds, twitter, blog etc for further reference.
======
brianm
Short n' Snarky

1) Technical skills are all the same as web dev in general.

2) Building product.

3) You are at the right place.

Seriously, from a pure dev perspective, it is just web dev. The biggest
difference comes in on the product design side -- breaking from 1:M to M:N as
a central aspect of the product is surprisingly difficult mental shift to make
if you are used to a more traditional "here is an app or some info for you."

